# no tethering



## willchilite (Sep 8, 2014)

im fairly new to this and i have installed a few roms on my galaxy exhibit t599n so that i can tether to my pc and use my internet from the phone, it started prety good then after a couple of days my provider started blocking me so i started to change roms one after another but it dindt help the only thing that helps is an ip hide program that shoots you to other countrys and slows the s...t out of the internet. So having said that is there anyone that can help me get a rom or an app that can work for me so i can use my internet from my phone without these goons blocking me thanks in advance


----------

